# badly infected eyes or fungal?



## brettbelk (Oct 14, 2019)

A week ago one eye was swollen, then it began crusting. The entire eye is scabbed and wont close, assumed physical damage. After five days the other eye began doing the same thing. Now both eyes appear to be scabbing or dying. Otherwise the mouses behaviour has not change and it dosnt seem too bothered appart from scratching the eyeball occasionally. Does anyone know what this might be? mouse still seems happy but her eyes are just scabbed over now. She cannot close or use them. Will I need to put her down at this point? Any help appreciated


----------

